# Schrade Survival Bolo Machete (SCHBOLO)



## benellisbe (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't write many reviews, but I received The Schrade Survival Bolo Machete (SCHBOLO) to test and thought I would pass it along to my fellow GON members. The Bolo has excellent balance and comes very sharp (for a machete). I suspected the blade would dull very quickly, given the edge from the manufacturer, but I was surprised how well it held up. I used it to clean up shooting lanes, farm roads and to cut down a tree about 6” in diameter that had semi blown over from a previous storm. The full length tang and excellent grip provided a very stable and shock free strike, while the blade strength and edge made quick work of all required tasks. I can't say enough how well it balanced and how great the grip is. Using it in August with mid 90s temperatures, it NEVER became slippery or any other problem I have had with a non wood handled machete. 

The only problem I had was with the plastic clip on the sheath, which attaches the shoulder strap to the sheath.  This clip broke very easily, but a carabiner fixed it quickly. This product is well worth the asking price and I expect it to provide years of great service.

If you are looking for a smaller size machete, this is an excellent option. Best of luck this hunting season!


----------

